# NOW THIS IS WHAT I CALL A



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

at night time all you see are eyes moving..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

:smile:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

So you finally got him, awesome puffer Pack


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this is when i first put him in the tank..lol..he got scared when my other puffer approached him :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my two black doggies..


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice puffer Raf! Looks just like your old one. Glad to see you found one.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice pickup. That puffer looks awesome.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice! Does your trigger mess with the puffers?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

WOW







Very nice puffers!!!


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Nice! Does your trigger mess with the puffers?


 Yeah I thought triggers were pretty aggressive? They don't bother them though? Awesome puffers though!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

is that another one?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

awesome, how much did he cost u pack?
ive seen one for £500


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> So you finally got him, awesome puffer Pack


 thank all for the kinds words..this is my second one..there officailly called whacko jacko and tito jackson(my niece named them)..if you look at them you know why..lol..i traded lahot my clown trigger for the dogface..it was going for $100..


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

haha in the first 2 pictures he looks like he is waving...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

amazing fish and an exellent price
dixon


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow nice


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah i really like the fish in that tank, very colorfull


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

very nice fish indeed raf. I think its become your personal mission to convert the staff of this site to salt lovers!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> very nice fish indeed raf. I think its become your personal mission to convert the staff of this site to salt lovers!!!


 becareful...your next







..

serrapygo-check
grosse gurke-check
xenon-muhahahha..in due time...muhahhahahaha


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> grosse gurke-check


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Beautiful man!!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

awsome


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Awesome fish, Raf









Man, seeing pics of your collection of S/W fish really gives me twitchy fingers... I hope I'll continue to resist.....


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah Pack Those are Awesome. it's also Quite interesting that you have 2 pairings in the same tank, thats cool.....


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

nice


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thePACK said:


> xenon-muhahahha..in due time...muhahhahahaha


 check the saltwater forum. I have already decided to do either 55g or 75g tank. Just in the information gathering phase now.


----------

